# Prayers for a Fire Fighter----UPDATE



## BCPerry (Oct 14, 2010)

Guys,

One of my best friends is losing his battle with cancer. He is 34 years old and a father of 2 beautiful girls. He has passed the day the doctors gave him, so everyday is a blessing. His name is Lance. A former fire fighter in southwest Ga. Please pray for him and his family.


----------



## Sargent (Oct 14, 2010)

Sent.


----------



## tomtlb66 (Oct 14, 2010)

sent,


----------



## 3d foam killer (Oct 14, 2010)

i am praying!


----------



## Core Lokt (Oct 14, 2010)

prayers said for Lance and his family/friends.


----------



## ronpasley (Oct 14, 2010)

prayer sent


----------



## Inthegarge (Oct 14, 2010)

Praying for this family.......................................................RW


----------



## FF-Emt Diver (Oct 14, 2010)

Prayers are sent.

If there is anything needed that I could help with please let me know.

What FD was he with? Pm is fine if you desire.


----------



## BRIAN1 (Oct 14, 2010)

Prayers are sent.


----------



## speedcop (Oct 14, 2010)

sent


----------



## georgia357 (Oct 15, 2010)

Prayers sent for your friend Lance and his family.


----------



## gtparts (Oct 15, 2010)

Prayers lifted to my heavenly Father.

You did not say whether Lance is saved or not. It would help so I will know how to pray.


----------



## BCPerry (Oct 15, 2010)

GT,

Lance is definately saved. I think I'm more upset about his situation than he is. He knows where he is going. And would proudly tell you that.


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 15, 2010)

That is great to know,may God Bless him and his family. Thankyou for sharing this with us.


----------



## MTMiller (Oct 15, 2010)

Prayers sent.  God Bless Lance and his family!


----------



## FireFighter101 (Oct 18, 2010)

Will be praying for him and his family.


----------



## hntg4fun (Oct 21, 2010)

Prayers for Lance, his family, and his friends.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BCPerry (Oct 26, 2010)

On Friday the 22nd, Fire Fighter Lance Robinson lost his battle with cancer. He was laid to rest and pronounced 10-7 forever on the 25th.


----------



## Jranger (Oct 26, 2010)

Prayers sent  for him and his family...


----------



## Sargent (Oct 26, 2010)

praying for his family


----------



## Lowjack (Oct 26, 2010)

He is now Enjoying life and watching the Face of His Savior And Lord.


----------

